# A Great New Find



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

We decided to go whitewater rafting while in Utah. While we were waiting for our raft, I looked through the gift shop where I came across a very interesting Old Western Set.
The price on the package was 49.99 but since I rarely ever pay the asking price, I offered 40.00. The clerk looked in her computer and could not find the item listed anywhere so she said she would give it to me for 30.00. I quickly agreed and the sale was final. Here is what I got:










Sorry the quality of the picture is not great.










The box had no real identifying markings on it other than the name, "The Big Country Western"










One end of the box had the words, "New Ray". I do not know if that is the brand name or what.

Anyway, when I finally got home, I opened the box and here is what I found:

1. Covered Wagon with 2 horses
2. Stagecoach with 2 horses
3. 4 Cowboys
4. 2 Horses
5. Nice Hotel Building
6. General Store (Front Only)
7. Blacksmith Shop (Front Only)
8. Corral
9. Windmill
10. Hay Bales
11. Water Trough
12. Saddle
13. 3 Boxes
14. Barrel
15. 3 Bins with Potatoes
16. 1 Bin with Corn

The scale was not mentioned anywhere on the box. However when I looked at it, it seemed to be about 1:24 or possibly 1:29 scale. When I got home I compared it to a 1:20 indian which was a little larger than the people in the set. The Covered Wagon looks really nice, not a lot of detail, but from 10 feet looks really nice. Same with the Stagecoach and all the other components of the set.










I temporarily set everything up on my railroad. This picture shows the buildings, the covered wagon and some of the cowboys.










this picture shows the Stagecoach. Again, it is a nice model.










This is the 1:20 Indian in the foreground with the Stage and Covered Wagon in the background. I temporarily arranged some Red Sandstone I collected while in Arizona.










this picture shows the Hotel and other buildings along with the corral.

I am quite happy with this set. I could not beat the price. This scene will be on a hill a short distance from the tracks so even if the items are a little small, they will look okay. 

John


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

They sell those at our local farm store every Christmas, also have semi's and cranes.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

yes new ray is the seller 
dick


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen those at shows too, they are about 1/32 scale. 

BTW don't leave them out, I dont believe the plastic is UV stable


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Here it is on Amazon at twice the price that you paid. 
It seems to suggest that it is 1/32. 
http://www.amazon.com/toys-games/dp/B003XWXW7A 
New Ray is a 'manufacturer' that seems to have a wide variety of vehicles and other toys. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

You got a good deal, here it is on Amazon for $57.29, http://www.amazon.com/toys-games/dp/B003XWXW7A 

Edit: David beat me to it by a couple minutes!


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Can they be sprayed with a U/V resistant clear finish?

John


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Also,just the house shows up on Ebay.


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Keep your eyes open at Tractor Supply come the holidays. These guys and a slew of other options like tractor trailers, farm equipment, etc, are in the offering. Just about everything scales out to 1:32

Don't buy before Christmas unless you REALLY want the item as any stock left over in January goes down radically in price. I got a similar set up to yours, same exact house, with different characters, deeply discounted to $12.99


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

We aint got no Tractor Supply here in Phoenix









JJ


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a can of Rustoleum Clear Satin Spray Paint which protects against UV rays.

I then sprayed my Western Scene and allowed the items to dry. I am hoping that this will allow me to leave the Western Village outdoors.

What do you think?

John


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

New Ray also makes that 1/32nd old K-line Geep. You see them on ebay, they have no engine and need some work to look okay sitting on a siding. Seem to all be UP livery.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Closest one is in Prescott Valley AZ..... road trip! 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 21 Jul 2013 02:31 PM 
Closest one is in Prescott Valley AZ..... road trip! 

Greg 
Prescott Vally ?



I could stop by and pester Stan.

JJ


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Better wait till Christmas as that is about the only time they carry. I buy right after and they mark stuff down 50%. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 21 Jul 2013 02:31 PM 
Closest one is in Prescott Valley AZ..... road trip! 

Greg 
Yup, it's brand new.. Opened about 3 weeks ago..


----------

